# Dog or bitch?



## emma_esplanade (Apr 13, 2011)

hi, not chosen our puppy yet as it hasn't been born! have had dogs before but only as rescues/older dogs. i was pretty sure that we would have to have a bitch as people (mainly the inlaws) keep saying the are better with kids and more loving and better at training recall. but i have had very loving boys, so do you guys think there's a significant difference or shall we just go with the puppy we prefer without worrying about its sex. 
* puppy will be neutered when old enough regardless of if it is a he or a she 
thanks x


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I have had 4 dogs(male) 2 male at the moment i have only ever had 1 bitch our youngest now they have all but 2 been the same breed and if i was ever to have a another dog it would be without any shadow of a doubt be another bitch, she has been the easiest dog (springer) i have ever had, i swear in comparison she was born trained thats how good she has been this might be a fluke i dont know. As for more loving i would say not out of all my dogs my cocker(male) is the most loving by far, but i do find molly more loyal in a lot of ways.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

My personal opinion is dog, but only cos I couldn't stand the mess a bitch makes in season. Has the breeder not promised all bitches already? They normally get booked up fast.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

cinammontoast said:


> My personal opinion is dog, but only cos I couldn't stand the mess a bitch makes in season. Has the breeder not promised all bitches already? They normally get booked up fast.


Oh the seasons


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I think a bitch is much easier to own than a dog (and I have one of each)


----------



## delarhia (Jan 17, 2011)

our first dog of the breed we have now was a bitch, very layed back the most loving girl you could ever come across, when she was 2 years old we got a male and wow changed my mind, we now have 1 male aged nearly 5, a bitch nearly 3 and a 14 month old girl, the older girl has had a litter (7 weeks old) and i have chosen a male in the bullmastiffs i would say the boys are easier going, more layed back, deffo more loving than the girls.
Chas our boy is the biggest mummys boy i have ever come across, we call him the house tart, i could never rehome this boy, when the girls are in season because they are related (both his daughters) when they do come into season he goes on holiday to my parents, he loves going to visit them but as soon as i leave he just falls to pieces, we make it easier on him my eldest daughter staying there as well but he hates if i leave him with someone else, he will happily go off with friends of mine as long as i am still within sight as soon as he cant see me he just shuts down. i think a lot has to do with the breed tempermant as well personally in my breed i think the males are more loving and more geared towards 1 person, where the girls are a lot smarter and think for themselves and would be happier as a family dog rather than a 1 person dog, but because the girls are smarter they make better dogs for people who want to do some sort of work/traning with them, boy even know they are more loving they are harder to train.

I think a lot depends from breed to breed


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

i have one of each, a GSD bitch and a rescue staffxlab. they are both very loving and want mummy cuddles all day. i think my bitch was easier to train< not that she was without a blip, Bruno was not at all loyal and thought nothing of leaving you in the middle of a field holding his lead while he disappeared into the distance but a quick snip snip soon stop that and now he is as laid back as they come ,i think it comes down to personal prefference in the end.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

I've only ever had bitches (only ever had girl cats too). All the bitches in my extended family have been lovely dogs. I was a bit worried about Kenzie's first season (in the past our family bitches have been spayed at 6 months) but it really hasn't been anything to worry about and barely any mess at all.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I won't be much help I'm afraid, meet my black and white springer dog:










First breeder let me down badly, so I did a little bit more research, and ended up with Indie, never looked back really


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

emma_esplanade said:


> hi, not chosen our puppy yet as it hasn't been born! have had dogs before but only as rescues/older dogs. i was pretty sure that we would have to have a bitch as people (mainly the inlaws) keep saying the are better with kids and more loving and better at training recall. but i have had very loving boys, so do you guys think there's a significant difference or shall we just go with the puppy we prefer without worrying about its sex.
> * puppy will be neutered when old enough regardless of if it is a he or a she
> thanks x


Emma - you don't say what breed you're having. With some breeds, the differences between the sexes are more marked.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

i have a dog, was brought up with a bitch lab and she was lovely but i'm a dog person...although i would consider getting a bitch in a few years, i know a couple of beautiful RR bitches i wouldn't mind owning as well


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive got one of each and I cant say either was easier to train than the other, Bella is more dog oriented so she copies off Henrick a lot whish is easy for me, Bella was a failed foster and I didnt go out and pick her but if I'd had to pick I think I would always go for a dog simply because I dreading when she comes into season and I dont have that to worry about with males. Either way I think when you meet the puppies you might just fall in love with one regardless of the sex.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

i prefer bitches. My 2 are def more cuddly and easy going round the house then the boy. Although the girls arent as outgoing as the boy, and I think that is fairly common. For boys to be more friendly with strange dogs then girls.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

When we went to get our 1st dog - I wanted a bitch.
When we got there there was 1 girl and 1 boy left and the boy one my heart - so I bought home our little boy Zipper.
Our next dog a year later was our girl Lilly.
Zipper is more eager to please - loves all people - and is more playful.
He likes to play with other dogs however he does sometimes get a little aggressive/dominant with other dogs.
Lilly just wants to be with me all the time - she doesn't really play - ignores most other dogs and is extremely tollerant of pushy dogs we meet on walks.


----------

